# Turbonetics Single Turbo kit in the mail :)



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Just thought I'd report to those interested, i'll be installing this sucker in the near future 

a guy with the same mods as me and the TN kit put 412whp and 431ft-lbs down at 9psi! :thumbup:


----------



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

keep us posted... good luck :thumbup: 

wich kit did u order? with or with-out the cat, or was it the tuner?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Right on.

What other mods do you have?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

5/16" motordyne plenum spacer, nismo exhaust


----------



## skyydiver (Aug 2, 2006)

chimmike...did you ever get the turbo in? Are you pleased? What are your #'s (before and after)?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes. very pleased. 12.5 @ 114mph in the quarter in full street trim at 8psi boost, with just nismo exhaust and a 5/16" plenum spacer.


----------



## HighDesertNissan (May 26, 2006)

Nice Z bro. Love those Gunmetal wheels with the red, good color swatch.

You've got 6 piston calipers in the front..hehe. That's some overkill for that car but I bet she stops like a mofo.

Peace


----------

